# Cobia Setup



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. Just got a new ling rod from my old friend Michael Patching. I was wondering what kind of reel should I put on and what pound test line and whether I should use braid or mono. Thanks in advance, tight lines!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Barracuda said:


> Hey guys, Cuda here. Just got a new ling rod from my old friend Michael Patching. I was wondering what kind of reel should I put on and what pound test line and whether I should use braid or mono. Thanks in advance, tight lines!


Just go to the local pier and ask the guys there they always know best you CAN'T land a cobia without a stall or zeebass! It's just not possible without spending $800 for a sealed reel that doeant get close to getting dunked.:thumbup:


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Just go to the local pier and ask the guys there they always know best you CAN'T land a cobia without a stall or zeebass! It's just not possible without spending $800 for a sealed reel that doeant get close to getting dunked.:thumbup:


:lol: 
What kind of reel are you using for cobes?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

King/ling said:


> :lol:
> What kind of reel are you using for cobes?


Sorry sarcasm, either a 706z or Boca 60 got a deal on both


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Reels*

I remember the 'Good old Days' when you weren't cool unless you had a Mitchell 302/402 hanging on the rod! They caught fish!:thumbsup:

I also remember using the ABU 5000A for Pompano.

I still have, and use both. Call me a dinosaur! :thumbup: C2


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Charlie2 said:


> I remember the 'Good old Days' when you weren't cool unless you had a Mitchell 302/402 hanging on the rod! They caught fish!:thumbsup:


I am fishing with a mitchell 402 for my cobe/king setup


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

As long as the rod has a split grip and big wire guides, the reel doesn't matter. Neither does the blank really, but a split grip is the only way you can catch them.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Most of the people will use either a van staal 200 or a 250, a ZeeBass, penn 706 or a Mitchell 402/302. If your going to use braid most people use around 40-50lb braid. But if your going to use mono use 25-30. Just be careful using a 302 with because the spools and main gears aren't the best but they will get the job done. You can also get an aluminum spool for your 302 if you want. And for your leader most people use 50-80lb, and length of the leader is personal preference


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

This probably been asked before...what exactly is cobia setup, rod, or reel that y'all are talking about? I would have thought 8- 10ft , MH rod with atleast having a 5000 or equivalent fishing reel. Is that what it is?


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

I have a Penn Sargus 7000 for sale and it has fought 9 cobia without a problem!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Navarre Pier Rat said:


> Most of the people will use either a van staal 200 or a 250, a ZeeBass, penn 706 or a Mitchell 402/302. If your going to use braid most people use around 40-50lb braid. But if your going to use mono use 25-30. Just be careful using a 302 with because the spools and main gears aren't the best but they will get the job done. You can also get an aluminum spool for your 302 if you want. And for your leader most people use 50-80lb, and length of the leader is personal preference


Ditto everything above. I do have one cobia set up with 65lb braid for those cloudy days and early morning and late evening.


----------



## Roudy Redneck (Mar 31, 2013)

Navarre Pier Rat said:


> Most of the people will use either a van staal 200 or a 250, a ZeeBass, penn 706 or a Mitchell 402/302. If your going to use braid most people use around 40-50lb braid. But if your going to use mono use 25-30. Just be careful using a 302 with because the spools and main gears aren't the best but they will get the job done. You can also get an aluminum spool for your 302 if you want. And for your leader most people use 50-80lb, and length of the leader is personal preference


 

50 is the best leader.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

It's all personal preference, most people use 30-50lb braid


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Believe it or not; years ago everyone used 17lb -20lb stren. (that was about the only line we had to choose from). I have seen Sammy Keyser catch many ling on 15lb test! We also lost plenty of cobia as well but there was way more to hang!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

And before that everyone used Ande


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> And before that everyone used Ande


I still use my ANDE!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Why do people prefer the manual pickup for cobia fishing, I understood why when king fishing. Do you normally free spool a cobia?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Illinijeff said:


> Why do people prefer the manual pickup for cobia fishing, I understood why when king fishing. Do you normally free spool a cobia?


When throwing a bait, yes. 

I prefer one just because you normally only have one opportunity to make a cast. Sometimes when you throw a bail will flip over prematurely, stopping your jig short, or popping your line.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## PierRat98 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am using a battle 6000 on a uglystik tiger lite with 20# flourocarbon and 50# shock leader.


----------

